
The unspoken truth about managing geeks - ohjeez
https://www.computerworld.com/article/2527153/it-management/opinion--the-unspoken-truth-about-managing-geeks.html
======
joncrane
This is a really good article and sounds very true to me personally, as well
as jives with my experiences.

Another thing to consider is that once at a certain pay level, more money does
not buy more respect or interest in the job. While some good IT pros like to
maximize for income, more often than not, they are also very interested in
being respected and autonomous, and will choose a lower paying job with these
aspects over a higher paying job with more bureaucracy and/or non-technical
management.

